

Facebook SDK 3.0 Beta for iOS - onebit
https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/2012/07/11/facebook-sdk-3-0-beta-for-ios/

======
pkaler
Interesting strategy. They're pulling out profile, place, friends views into
an SDK. Looks like they are going to try to be THE profile view, place view,
and friend view for each App on your phone.

------
spaghetti
Are they using this SDK in the Facebook iOS app? If so the ratings don't speak
too highly of the SDK. If not why not?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I recently wrote a blog post about the Facebook iOS app that may answer some
of your question: [http://www.cocoacontrols.com/posts/2012/07/06/a-primer-on-
hy...](http://www.cocoacontrols.com/posts/2012/07/06/a-primer-on-hybrid-apps-
for-ios)

As for the rest of it, I'm guessing the answer is "maybe, but not in the
currently available version of Facebook for iOS."

------
dylanvee
I'm happy to see that many occurrences of the word "native."

